# Custom Fursuit with SPH?



## AM_Drag (Sep 16, 2009)

I don't know if this is appropriate for this forum, but I am starting to be interested in fursuits with SPH on them. Yea, yea, hardy, har, har - don't laugh or make jokes at my expense... lol. Is there any place online that you can submit any sketches or designs to them with details etc. and they will make it for you and ship it out? 

I am interested in a custom dragon suit, with features similar to my avatar... I am very new to this and don't know much about them... thanks for any help. 

*~ AM_Drag*


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 16, 2009)

SPH?


----------



## ZiggyTheWolf (Sep 16, 2009)

Ahem let me translate,
Strategically Placed Holes.
There is a thread up about this,
possibly search assistance in there or w8 for
the people to migrate into this one.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 16, 2009)

Ew.
God.

I was wondering if he meant sunblock (though thinking back on it, that's SP*F*, not SP*H*), which, while leaving me scratching my head, it at least wouldn't have made me think "sex toy" and want to vomit.

Ignorance truly is bliss, sometimes.


----------



## AM_Drag (Sep 16, 2009)

Brinster said:


> Ahem let me translate,
> Strategically Placed Holes.
> There is a thread up about this,
> possibly search assistance in there or w8 for
> the people to migrate into this one.


 
Lol... ^_^

Thanks, I will begin looking unless they post here.

*~ AM_Drag*


----------



## Uro (Sep 16, 2009)

AM_Drag said:


> I don't know if this is appropriate for this forum, but I am starting to be interested in fursuits with SPH on them. Yea, yea, hardy, har, har - don't laugh or make jokes at my expense... lol. Is there any place online that you can submit any sketches or designs to them with details etc. and they will make it for you and ship it out?
> 
> I am interested in a custom dragon suit, with features similar to my avatar... I am very new to this and don't know much about them... thanks for any help.
> 
> *~ AM_Drag*



Yea bro, you can submit designs to them online and they will make it and ship it out for free.

It's gonna cost like 2500 or so. Anyhow, how old are you?


----------



## AM_Drag (Sep 16, 2009)

Uro said:


> Yea bro, you can submit designs to them online and they will make it and ship it out for free.
> 
> It's gonna cost like 2500 or so. Anyhow, how old are you?


 
Thanks for the information, is there any specific url to a site? Also, I am 18 years old.

*~ AM_Drag*


----------



## Aurali (Sep 16, 2009)

there was a sticky on this once... but it's gone now...


----------



## CerbrusNL (Sep 16, 2009)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=51119
Check the Suits and Suiters forum section...
It's 2  threads below this one...


----------



## AM_Drag (Sep 16, 2009)

CerbrusNL said:


> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=51119
> Check the Suits and Suiters forum section...
> It's 2 threads below this one...


 
Thanks, though there doesn't seem to be anyone mentioned in that thread...

*~ AM_Drag*


----------



## CerbrusNL (Sep 17, 2009)

Perhaps this post can help you out:
http://forums.furaffinity.net/showpost.php?p=1225929&postcount=15


----------

